# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  βουλωμένα ρουθούνια ραβδωτού παπαγάλου

## blackmailer

εκτός απο τον ραβδωτό παπαγάλο με του οποίου το ματάκι είχαμε ασχοληθεί πριν κάμποσες μέρες στο συγκεκριμένο ποστ : Περίεργες κουτσουλιές παπαγάλου έχω άλλους 2, έναν μπλε και έναν λαδί. επειδή λοιπόν δεν γνώριζα εάν έχω 3 αρσενικά ή 3 θηλυκα κτλ κτλ αποφάσισα να τους κάνω έλεγχο για το φύλο, με εξέταση dna. τους πιάνω λοιπόν έναν ένα για να βγάλω μερικά φτεράκια και καθώς πιάνω τον μπλέ βλέπω τα ρουθούνια του διεσταλμένα 3-4 φορές παραπάνω απο ότι ήταν των άλλων 2 πουλιών και γεμάτα με ένα κιτρινωπό σκληρό πράγμα. αμέσως έπιασα ένα τσιμπιδάκι για τα φρύδια και με προσοχή του αφαίρεσα απο κάθε ρουθούνι ένα κίτρινο μπαλάκι. το εξωτερικό μέρος που ερχόταν σε επαφή με τον αέρα ήταν εντελώς στεγνό σαν χαλίκι, ενώ το υπόλοιπο ημισφαίριο ας πούμε που ήταν μέσα στο ρουθούνι ήταν πιο μαλακό λίγο και πιο έντονα κίτρινο. εδώ έχω και τις φώτος με τα κομματάκια που έβγαλα








Τα κομματάκια αυτά είναι σαν την περόνη που ρυθμίζει την ώρα στα ρολόγια χειρός με δείκτες φανταστείτε σε μέγεθος και συνεπώς και το άνοιγμα σε κάθε ρουθούνι είναι τόσο αφού ήταν χωμένο εκεί μέσα. τα ρουθούνια εσωτερικά δεν μου φάνηκαν ερεθισμένα ή κάτι άλλο ύποπτο...το θέμα όμως είναι απο τι προήλθε αυτό και πως θα επανέλθουν στο κανονικό μέγεθος? το πουλί έτρωγε κανονικά, έχει κανονικές κουτσουλιές δεν ήταν ποτέ νωχελικό ή φουσκωμένο και γιαυτό δεν παρατήρησα κάτι νωρίτερα!!! 
κάθε άποψη και βοήθεια θα ήταν χρήσιμη...

----------


## jk21

το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι προκειται για ξεραμενη βλεννα .Βαζε φυσιολογικο ορο για λιγες μερες στο πουλακι (μια φορα την ημερα ) ακομα και αν δειχνουν καθαρα τα ρουθουνια και κοιταξε εσωτερικα στο στομα αν εκει ειναι καθαρο απο τετοιες μαζες .Αν οχι ,δινω καποια πιθανοτητα και για τριχομοναδα ,που αυτη την στιγμη ομως στο μυαλο μου ειναι μονο ενα 2 % .Η διογκωση θα φυγει μονη της .Το πουλι δυσκολευοτανε να αναπνευσει και πιεζοτανε , με επακολουθο τη φλεγμονη 

αν οχι ,ισως δωσεις vibramycin αλλα οχι τωρα

----------


## blackmailer

φυσιολογικο ορο εννοεις τις σταγονες που λεμε "δακρυα" και βαζουν στα ματια? και πως τις βαζω? σταζω καμποσο μεσα στο ρουθουνι? επισης οσον αφορα τη διογκωση που λες εννοεις οτι τα ρουθουνια εχουν διασταλει; και η φλεγμονη ειναι αυτη που προκαλεσε τη βλενα? η αληθεια ειναι οτι μολις το επιασα το ακουσα να βαριανασαινει αλλα ρε γαμωτο αμα το ενοχλουσε δεν θα μπορουσε να το ξυσει με το ποδι του το χαζο?

----------


## rafa

οχι δακρυα.θα πας στο φαρμακειο και θα πεις θςλω φυσιολογικο ορο ειναι αυτος

----------


## jk21

εννοω κατι τετοιο σε μικρες συσκευασιες .αυτον που βαζουν στις μυτουλες απο τα μωρα .η αναπνευστικη δυσλειτουργια μπορει να ηταν απο τα κλεισμενα ρουθουνια ,αλλα αν παραμενει ο θορυβος ,τοτε το πουλι ειναι κρυωμενο .Οταν υπαρχει λοιμωξη ,συχνα καποιοι ποροι που εκρινουν βλεννα φραζουν και αν υπαρχει πυωδη εκκριση τοτε εχουμε και φλεγμονη στην περιοχη

----------


## blackmailer

ευχαριστω πολυ...θα το δοκιμασω απο αυριο και τον ορο και θα προσπαθησω να κοιταξω και στο στομα! αληθεια πως ανοιγουμε το στομα ενος παπαγαλου χωρις να μας δαγκωσει;

----------


## jk21

με πιαστρακι (συνδετηρα ) για φυλλα .... πρεπει να βρω τη φωτο στο avianmedicine.net να στην βαλω

----------


## jk21

ΣΕΛ 195  εικ 6.63 e , f 

εχει καποια αλλη ιδεα 

http://avianmedicine.net/content/upl...xamination.pdf

με το συνδετηρα  δεν το  βρισκω  δυστυχως 

μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις ομως βαζοντας τον καθετα στο στομα ωστε να μην μπορει να το κλεισει (στην μικρη διασταση του ) 

τον ειχα δει ομως με κολπο βαζοντας τον να ανοιγει το στομα με τη μεγαλη διασταση ,νομοζω βαζοντας το πανω ραμφος στο κενο που υπαρχει στα δυο μερη του συνδετηρα στο αριστερο μερος στην πιο κατω εικονα

----------


## blackmailer

θα δοκιμασω ισως και σημερα αφου ειχα φαρμακειο ανοιχτο κοντα στο σπιτι κ βρηκα φυσιολογικο ορο...θα ενημερωσω παντως! ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## blackmailer

μολις το επιασα πριν λιγο και το ενα ρουθουνι εχει κανει μια τσιπα ας πουμε κιτρινωπη και ειχε κλεισει. δεν μπορουσα ομως με το τσιμπιδακι να κανω κατι γιατι φοβηθηκα μην κανω ζημια προσπαθωντας να το σκαλισω. το αλλο ρουθουνι ηταν οπως το πρωι μολις το καθαρισα. του εσταξα καμποσο φυσιολογικο ορο και στα 2 αλλα στο βουλωμενο δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ενα κατι ο ορος. το στομα το ανοιξα λιγο και δεν ειδα κατι περιεργο, ροζουλι χρωμα γενικα εντος στοματικησ κοιλωτητας...τι κανω απο εδω και περα?

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Υπάρχει και ένα σύστημα το otrisalin που ρουφάει τις μυξούλες στα μωρά. Αν είναι υγρές φυσικά. Αν του βάζεις συχνά ορό με το οτρισαλίν μετά θα τραβάς τη βλένη.

----------


## jk21

δωσε δοξυκυκλινη (vibramycin σιροπι απο φαρμακειο ) για 7 μερες 

σου στελνω δοσολογια  


αναλογα με την πορεια εξελιξης ,θα δουμε αν χρειαστει κατι αλλο

----------


## blackmailer

οποτε ο ορος δεν κανει πλεον κατι να φανταστω? μονο το σιροπι δινω απο εδω και περα με βαση τη δοσολογια που μου εστειλες?

----------


## jk21

ο ορος οχι μονο κανει ,αλλα και ειναι καθημερινα απαραιτητος μεχρι να σταματησει να κλεινει το ρουθουνι για 1 με 2 μερες εντελως

----------


## mparoyfas

το οτριζαλιν ηταν μια τραυματική εμπειρία για την κορη μου αλλα και ο μοναδικος τροπος να αφαιρέσω την βλενα απο την μυτη της μου γλίτωσε αρκετα μπουκάλια αντιβίωσης αλλα μολις το εμφάνιζα , χαμος , εκτιμώ θα κανεις δουλεια θα χρειαστούν 2 ατομα ενας να κρατάει σωστα και ενας να εφαρμόζει και να ρουφάει, καλη επιτυχία .

----------


## blackmailer

Σήμερα είμαστε στην 4η ημέρα εφαρμογής του vibramycin, υπο τις οδηγίες του Δημήτρη, με παράλληλη χορήγηση καθημερινά φυσιολογικού ορού στα ρουθούνια του πουλιού, τα οποία όμως έχουν βουλώσει ξανά σχεδόν τελείως. το 1 όπως είχα πει και σε προηγούμενο ποστ μέσα σε μισή μέρα είχα κάνει μια τσίπα ενώ το άλλο όσο περνούν οι μέρες νομίζω κάνει κι αυτό το ίδιο αλλά με μικρότερο ρυθμό....την τσίπα αυτή δεν μπορώ να την καθαρίσω κάπως γιατί είναι μέσα στο ρουθούνι και εάν σκαλίσω εκεί ίσως προκαλέσω κάποια ζημιά...οπότε περιμένω μεχρί την 7η μέρα χορήγησης του vibramycin να δούμε τι γίνεται...

----------


## jk21

αν εχει ξεραθει ,πρεπει με καποιο τροπο να βγει καποια στιγμη ...

----------


## blackmailer

και ποιος είναι ο σωστός τρόπος ώστε να μην τραυματιστεί το πουλί;

----------


## jk21

αν ρωτας εμενα ,δεν μπορω να σου πω εγκυρα .Ισως με κατι μαλακο ή κατι που το ρουφηξει οπως αυτο που λεν τα παιδια ... ενας πτηνιατρος εμπειρος σιγουρα ξερει ...

----------


## blackmailer

Δυστυχώς εδώ στα Χανιά δεν υπάρχει πτηνίατρος και μάλιστα έμπειρος...μόνο κάποιοι κτηνίατροι...θα δω τι μπορώ να κάνω. εν τω μεταξύ το vibramycin όσο κι αν το ανακατέψω/χτυπήσω στο νερό πάντα κάθεται στον πάτο!!!

----------


## jk21

αν εχεις γλυκερινη ,διελυσε μερικες σταγονες στην ποτιστρα και ισως διαλυθει και το φαρμακο σωστα .Αν οχι τοτε σου στελνω δοσολογια στο στομα

----------


## vasilis.a

του βαζεις καθημερινα μπανιερα?

----------


## blackmailer

όχι μπανιέρα δεν βάζω...ειδικά τις τελευταίες μέρες φύσαγε του σκοτωμού εδώ οπότε δεν....

----------


## vasilis.a

βαλε και πολλες φορες την μερα καλο θα κανει.

----------


## blackmailer

αν τελικά ήταν απο κάποιο κρύωμα δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο η μπανιέρα βοηθάει ή επιβαρύνει...

----------


## blackmailer

σήμερα κλείνουμε 7 μέρες χρήσης του vibramycin, τα ρουθούνια του τα καθάρισα απο την λίγη τσίπα που είχαν ξανακάνει πριν 3 μέρες και νομίζω δεν έχουν ξανακάνει κάτι...να σταματήσω το φάρμακο τώρα ?

----------


## jk21

αλλη μια μερα καλα ειναι να δωσεις και αν δεν εχεις δει επηρεασμο της κουτσουλια πχ πιο νερουλη σαν διαρροια ,ασε για 2 μερες να ειμαστε σιγουροι την αντιβιωση 

μετα πολυβιταμινη για μια εβδομαδα

----------


## blackmailer

ναι η κουτσουλιές είναι κανονικές έως τώρα οπότε αφήνω άλλες 2 μέρες...ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## blackmailer

τώρα 2 μέρες έχω σταματήσει να δίνω το σιρόπι αλλά εξακολουθώ να βάζω φυσιολογικό ορό στα ρουθούνια τα οποία ακόμα πιάνουν λίγο βλένα-τσίπα την οποία καθαρίζω σιγά και απαλά με μια οδοντογλυφίδα (δεν γίνεται αλλιώς) όποτε την βλέπω! πρέπει να πάρω και καμιά πολυβιταμίνη για το νερό γιατί έχω μόνο την multivit της beaphar η οποία έχει οδηγίες για δοσολογία σε αυγοτροφή και στο νερό όταν δοκίμασα δεν διαλύεται καλα...κάτι άλλο?

----------


## jk21

με απασχολει που συνεχιζει να εχει βλεννα ... με το φαρμακο εχει μειωθει; αν οχι δωσε ορο και θα δουμε 

αν ναι και δεν περασε εντελως ,θα σου λεγα να συνεχιζεις αναγκαστικα αλλα με πιο ηπια τετρακυκλινη πχ το neo terramycin που εχει μεσα οξυτετρακυκλινη

----------


## blackmailer

ορό της βάζω έτσι κι αλλιώς και δεν έχω σταματήσει απο τότε που σταμάτησα το φάρμακο. η βλένα αυτή έχει μειωθεί πολυ και ίσα που είχε σχηματιστεί σήμερα...να δώσω μερικές μέρες ακόμα  ****** vibramycin στο στόμα 1 φορά την ημέρα?

----------


## jk21

δωσε αλλες 2 την δοσολογια που εδινες μεχρι τωρα (μην την αναφερεις δημοσια )

----------


## blackmailer

> δωσε αλλες 2 την δοσολογια που εδινες μεχρι τωρα (μην την αναφερεις δημοσια )


οκ, συγγνώμη για την αναφορά της δοσολογίας...

----------


## blackmailer

χτες ήταν η δεύτερη μέρα απο τις 2 που συνέχισα να δίνω το σιροπάκι, σήμερα την έπιασα πάλι να βάλω φυσιολογικό ορό και το ένα ρουθούνι είναι βουλώσει αλλά ίσα ίσα, το άλλο ήταν σχεδόν πεντακάθαρο, τι κάνω? απλά συνεχίζω να βάζω ορό μέχρι να μην βουλώνουν?

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Έχεις ιδέα γιατί βγάζει συνέχεια βλέννη?  
Είναι συναχωμένο ή μήπως το επηρεάζει κάτι στην ατμόσφαιρα, κάτι σαν αλλεργία δηλαδή.
Μήπως να άλλαζες και θέση στο κλουβί?

----------


## jk21

Νεκταριε θα μπορουσες να συνεχισεις λιγο ακομα ,αλλα η δοξυκυκλινη ειναι αρκετα δυνατη για την χρησιμη πανιδα του οργανισμου ,εκτος απο το να χτυπα την παθογονα .Σε περιπτωσεις μακροχρονιας χορηγησης καποιας τετρακυκλινης (πχ σε  περιοπτωση ορνιθωσης ) συνηθως προτεινονται για συνεχεια πιο ηπιες .Παρολα αυτα εχει τυχει σε μελος μας και του εχει συστηθει απο γιατρο και αρκετα μεγαλυτερος αριθμος ημερων .Θα ελεγα απο τη στιγμη που διχνει σταδιακη αλλα συνεχη βελτιωση να δωσεις αλλες δυο ημερες  , με παραλληλη χρηση ultra levure *Προβιοτικά - Πρεβιοτικά (συζητηση ποστ 24 και μετα )*στο νερο του

σε δοσολογια για καψουλα των 50 mg σε 125 ή 150 ml νερο (δεν ειναι κρισιμο )

----------


## blackmailer

> Έχεις ιδέα γιατί βγάζει συνέχεια βλέννη?  
> Είναι συναχωμένο ή μήπως το επηρεάζει κάτι στην ατμόσφαιρα, κάτι σαν αλλεργία δηλαδή.
> Μήπως να άλλαζες και θέση στο κλουβί?


Μαργαρίτα, ακριβώς δίπλα και σε άλλα κλουβιά βρίσκονται 2 ακόμη ραβδωτοί παπαγάλοι, 4 παρροτλετ, 2 γκουλντιαν και 12 ζεμπράκια εκ των οποίων 10 μικρότερα των 2 μηνών!! δεν νομίζω να φταίει το περιβάλλον...μάλλον κάποιο χρόνιο πρόβλημα μιας και εγώ το συγκεκριμένο πουλί μαζί με τους άλλους 2 ραβδωτούς τους απέκτησα πριν περίπου 2 μήνες!

----------


## blackmailer

> Νεκταριε θα μπορουσες να συνεχισεις λιγο ακομα ,αλλα η δοξυκυκλινη ειναι αρκετα δυνατη για την χρησιμη πανιδα του οργανισμου ,εκτος απο το να χτυπα την παθογονα .Σε περιπτωσεις μακροχρονιας χορηγησης καποιας τετρακυκλινης (πχ σε  περιοπτωση ορνιθωσης ) συνηθως προτεινονται για συνεχεια πιο ηπιες .Παρολα αυτα εχει τυχει σε μελος μας και του εχει συστηθει απο γιατρο και αρκετα μεγαλυτερος αριθμος ημερων .Θα ελεγα απο τη στιγμη που διχνει σταδιακη αλλα συνεχη βελτιωση να δωσεις αλλες δυο ημερες  , με παραλληλη χρηση ultra levure *Προβιοτικά - Πρεβιοτικά (συζητηση ποστ 24 και μετα )*
> 
> στο νερο του
> 
> σε δοσολογια για καψουλα των 50 mg σε 125 ή 150 ml νερο (δεν ειναι κρισιμο )


Το Ultra levure δόθηκε στο νερό, διέλυσα μια κάψουλα των 50mg σε 140ml περίπου νερό, επίσης επειδή έλειπα το πρωί και δεν είδα την απάντηση σου δεν είχα δώσει την πρωινή δόση και την έδωσα τώρα (έδινα πρωί-βράδυ). τώρα ξαναδίνω το βραδάκι πριν νυχτώσει τη βραδινή δόση ή συνεχίζω απο αύριο το πρωί κανονικά; επίσης το πρεβιοτικό για πόσο το δίνω? να φανταστώ αλλαγή καθημερινή στο νερό έτσι;

----------


## jk21

καθημερινη αλλαγη προβιοτικου για 5 μερες


δωσε και τη βραδυνη δοση

----------

